# LOCUSTS WON'T LAY EGGS! Help!



## BanterLeroy (May 18, 2013)

Ok I've been trying for ages to get locust to breed.

Below is our breeding box which has adult winged locust in. They're on a heat mat and have a tub of kiln dried sand in there. 

They seem to be mating but none of the females are laying.

Anyone help me out as to why?!

Thanks


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

well done for acctualy getting them breeding, i had locust and they never even bred haha, there are so many little mistakes that can be made which stops them breeding/laying eggs, there usually should be a hot side and a cold side, lots of twigs in there, the correct food. I had the tank nice and warm with a light ( in the middle of the tank so no hot or cold side) and i think that stopped mine from breeding, i managed to get everything else right, eventually i got rid of them and got crickets, try putting some twigs/branches in there and put the heatmat on the side where the egg crates are, this might help them to lay eggs (happier locusts then more laying ) hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

hot end cold end, they like to be high up. make sure the sand is damp for digging and kept damp so the sand wont cave in or the babies can't get out.
plenty of food and water.


----------



## BanterLeroy (May 18, 2013)

Rogue have you successfully bred them?

How damp should the soil be?

I've tried putting the sand on the floor of the enclosure now rather than in a small tub?

They have a hot and cold end and also get a day/night cycle. 

Still no success...

What numbers do people recommend having and in what size enclosure?


----------



## BanterLeroy (May 18, 2013)

Joey you said egg crates?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

They are really simple to breed. 

That tub is far too small for good breeding. You need ideally something approaching 60 x 30 x 30cm for good results. Hot end 40c cool end 30c. Light/heat 14 hours a day. Feed spring greens or grass, and bran. Provide a tub of damp soil/sand mix at least 10cm deep.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

BanterLeroy said:


> Joey you said egg crates?


egg crates/egg cartons, just the cardboard holders you get eggs in from shops


----------

